# Comment vider la mémoire cache d'entourage ?



## Ellen (11 Juillet 2003)

MAYDAYYYYYYYYYY.......après 3H de recherche partout, je donne ma langue au chat.. ! existe t-il un moyen de supprimer la tonne d'adresse email qui s'enregistre automatiquement sous Entourage (et qui rendent la liste interminable et si pénible lorsqu'on reçoit beaucoup de mails) ?
Merci de m'aider, je n'ai pas de solution...

Ellen


----------



## Floppy (11 Juillet 2003)

Salut !!!

C'est mon millième message !

Tout le monde s'en fiche mais moi ça me fait plaisir de participer autant aux forums  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'était quoi la question déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah oui, vider la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben c'est dans les "Préférences de messagerie et de News" à l'onglet "Message". Yakakliler sur le bouton "Effacer la liste" en bas à gauche.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et là, on se sent bête...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais, je sais. Je sais de quoi je parle. J'avais posé la même question autrefois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez Ciao... Rendez-vous dans 1000 messages...


----------

